# Surf Landing



## Smooth Dogfish (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi everybody,

Been yak fishing in sweet water for several years now and love it. Last summer took it out in the ocean off the Outer Banks and had a blast. My question is...is there a technique for coming back into the beach without getting turned sideways and flipped by a wave? Not that that isn't fun, but once in awhile I'd prefer a smooth landing! I have a sit-on-top, and any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Jump out as soon as you are waist deep and walk it in.


----------



## D_Hood87 (Apr 15, 2009)

What about in Jan and Feb coming in for a day of rock fishing like when the water is in the 40 dag range? I know waders come in handy but I have herd they arnt the complete answer also...dumb question I know but give me points for being on topic this time
D_Hood


----------



## NateM (Jan 9, 2008)

Had this problem the first time out as well. Like Gilly said jump out asap and walk it in or if you cant for some reason paddle like theres no tomorrow and surf a wave in. Keep paddling all the way.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Not all beachs are created equal. Set up a little out of the mix and study the beach, look for a flat place where the wave reachs pretty far up the beach. These let the energy in the wave spill out over more distance. Next study the sets find out if they are coming in twos or threes or what ever the pattern. Now, to make your run at it, pick the last wave in a set, catch it at an angle to the beach, if all is going well at this point you are surfing useing the paddle blade as a rudder, heading at an angle to your flat landing spot. The wave should push you up the beach, deposit you on the sand and receed back in to the ocean. Now you only have a matter of seconds to get out of the yak and pull it up the beach.
I launch and landed a lot in the Kitty Hawk surf and this system only works about %50 of the time for me. I guess with more practice you could up the peercentage.

PS Pratice with an empty Yak, it doesn't hurt as much.

PPS The angle is key, too much and you get pitchpoled, too little and you get rolled.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

I have surf launched/landed 4 times since owning my yak and got my ass handed to me 3 out of the 4 times. I can get out no problem the getting back in part is what sucks. A 14' redfish loves to turn your back end around when the waves come in.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

I set up just outside of the break and try to time it where I am paddling in on the back side of the big wave of the set & I just paddle like crazy & hope to be out of the slam zone before the next bigger wave has a chance to get me. If a wave does start to get you, lean back as far as possible & follow Wilber's advise. Although I think most folks would say that once you start turning sideways you should lean into the wave and brace on your paddle.

There are quite a few folks that go with the turn backward approach. Basically, you set up outside of the breakers and point the yak straight out from the beach. Then back paddle in. When a wave starts picking you up, forward paddle over the wave, then begin the back paddling again on the back side of the wave.

Here's a link to the backwards landing:
http://www.useakayak.org/surf_zone/back_in_surf_landing.html


----------



## Kaleb5000 (Nov 10, 2008)

like said above I sit back and watch the waves and also look for spots where the waves make it close to the beach. I use my paddle as a rudder. One thing that really helps when you get turned side ways is to lean into the wave i have never been dumped doing this you just glide right up on the beach side ways. Even when doing all that and all that was said above your gonna get dumped those big waves can come out of no where. I love it though it is so much fun. oh also if your coming in and a wave is coming up on you and it hasnt crashed yet and you dont want to ride it just back paddle like crazy and pick you wave


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm by no means a yakking expert, but I spent a good bit of time in the surf of Cherry Grove beach with my little yak last October. I found that the easiest thing (for me) was to ride in on a wave. Instead of trying to keep straight by paddling I would push my paddle down into the water on the opposing when I felt myself turning. The drag created would snap the yak back into a straight path. I spent a whole week paddling the surf and only got dumped once or twice.

Evan


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Lots of good info but just a side note,, if you do jump out to walk the yak in make sure to grab the back of the yak and not the front, if you grab it in the front the wave will turn turn the yak on you and body slam your butt.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Shooter said:


> Lots of good info but just a side note,, if you do jump out to walk the yak in make sure to grab the back of the yak and not the front, if you grab it in the front the wave will turn turn the yak on you and body slam your butt.


Words of wisdom right there. Did the same exact thing in the hook a few years back. Went down and twisted my shoulder, and to add insult to injury, the kayak slammed on top of me. Had my arm in a sling for a week. :redface:


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

There's a great post about this in the bible.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

The Fishing Bible on this board. It's called Surf Launching and Landing.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

gilly21 said:


> Jump out as soon as you are waist deep and walk it in.


Yep, just make sure your paddle leash isnt inbetween your legs when you jump out, in front of like 1000 people on memorial day weekend, and you flip your yak in slick waves, and dump some fish off your stringer 

id say that wasnt me , but, mac and josh were behind me laughin' all the way....



Jesse


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Drop me aline about Sat if you get a chance. Looking to make plans to do something.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

gilly21 said:


> drop me aline about sat if you get a chance. Looking to make plans to do something.


10-4

sat
s winds 10 to 15 kt. Seas 2 to 4 ft


----------



## Smooth Dogfish (Mar 10, 2005)

*Thanks for the info!*

That is some great advice! Thanks to everyone who responded. I'm ready to hit the beach and try some new techniques!


----------

